# Uniquely shaped/sloped lot design ideas



## zach477 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have some clients that are looking to build on unique lot and I’m having a hard time coming up with a good home design that will work the best with the lay of the land. I have a picture of the lot that I will attach but basically the lot has a large draw through the middle of it, with the back of the lot 5-6’ higher than the road. It also has a pretty deep ditch off the road. Here in eastern SD it’s not very often you have to deal with this, and my clients don’t really know what they want yet. They also have a hard time visualizing things without it drawn up or in a picture. They inherited the lot and still have to sell their current home and I get the feeling they might back out and sell the lot so I would rather not spend a bunch of time and effort putting together plans until I can get a better feel for how serious they are. Does anyone know of a good website that has pictures of different slopped lots that they could get ideas from? Or do any ideas pop out at you? Thanks


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

zach477 said:


> Hello everyone, I have some clients that are looking to build on unique lot and I’m having a hard time coming up with a good home design that will work the best with the lay of the land. I have a picture of the lot that I will attach but basically the lot has a large draw through the middle of it, with the back of the lot 5-6’ higher than the road. It also has a pretty deep ditch off the road. Here in eastern SD it’s not very often you have to deal with this, and my clients don’t really know what they want yet. They also have a hard time visualizing things without it drawn up or in a picture. They inherited the lot and still have to sell their current home and I get the feeling they might back out and sell the lot so I would rather not spend a bunch of time and effort putting together plans until I can get a better feel for how serious they are. Does anyone know of a good website that has pictures of different slopped lots that they could get ideas from? Or do any ideas pop out at you? Thanks


What is the building envelope on that lot? Draw the outline on the lot you have and indicate the envelope with sizes on it... What you showing now you can put any house there pretty much... As the slope goes its just a matter of house elevation adjustments.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Having a slope can be a huge advantage IMO. Once you have the building envelope laid out (as Greg mentioned), try to configure the home with a walk-out basement if possible. They are SOOO much nicer than having a Bilco/bulkhead.


----------



## Make Room (Mar 5, 2013)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Having a slope can be a huge advantage IMO. Once you have the building envelope laid out (as Greg mentioned), try to configure the home with a walk-out basement if possible. They are SOOO much nicer than having a Bilco/bulkhead.


Exactly!

Stepping down foundation walls for framing will allow for win/doors and light.

Do you have a survey with elevations data?


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you/they know a designer or architect? I'd bet a good set of images could sell a bigger project, maybe?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Jesus man, get some money up front from the cheap bass-tards then hire me to do your design for the house on the lot.


Andy.


----------



## zach477 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. Found a website with plan ideas on sloped lots that help them see the potential of the lot. Grandparents of the couple purchased the lot about 10 years ago thinking it was going to sky rocket in value, but the father of the couple has always though the lot was garbage bc of its weird shape and this couple had that notion going into it. Grandma passed away a few months ago and they were left with the lot and are now entertaining building on it. I showed them what was possible and drew up some really basic plans so the ball is in their court now if they want to proceed or not.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

why would anybody build in a drainage ditch? how much area beyond the corn drains through there? that near soo foo? remember 09?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess you are looking at a walk-out to the west and you would want to put the home in sideways as close to the lot line as possible. Bring the front up about 4' from existing grade.

I guess the choices on where to build must be drying up in south dakota? Probably all the folks fleeing north dakota because they can't get an abortion has driven up demand.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

west of brandon. man, that would be a hard one to build on. either you have to channel that drainage swale off to the side of the lot, or build on the side of the lot. and i imagine in that subdivision, there are covenants on how close you can build to lot lines, set back, etc. it'll be a challenge, that's for sure.


----------



## zach477 (Jul 10, 2012)

dayexco said:


> west of brandon. man, that would be a hard one to build on. either you have to channel that drainage swale off to the side of the lot, or build on the side of the lot. and i imagine in that subdivision, there are covenants on how close you can build to lot lines, set back, etc. it'll be a challenge, that's for sure.


Yep, west of Brandon. The couple has decided they don’t want to build on it. There is a reason it was originally purchased for less than a 1/3rd the price of the other lots out there. They are going to try and sell it and are thinking about building in Sioux Falls now. The biggest issue is the setbacks they have established out there, you'll never be able to put a house on that lot with the current setbacks being what they are. Like someone mentioned before even if you cut the house into the side of the hill to the right you would still need to divert the water path to the left a good 20-25 feet, but with the setbacks the way they are even diverting the water over 25 feet would still put it too close to the house. I drove by it when we got a good rain a few weeks back before the ground was thawed and there was a good flow of water through there, I would imagine it would be pretty heavy after a torrential down pour.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

Probably require 20k in excavation to move the ditch, build a pond etc., but I just noticed the high voltage lines...2 of them...bet you'd hear the buzz from those on a quiet night...pack it up...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We build on sloped lot all the time here. 20 foot up or down hill are common. That drainage dose need to be worked out, and I'm sure it can be.


----------



## zach477 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We build on sloped lot all the time here. 20 foot up or down hill are common. That drainage dose need to be worked out, and I'm sure it can be.[/QUOTE
> 
> You could make it work, but this couple wasnt overly excited about the location to begin with. With the work that needs to be done to the lot while still giving you somewhat of a flat, usable yard, you'll have more $ wrapped up into it than what you can buy a preped lot in town thats ready for a hole to be dug.


----------

